# Winter Robin



## littleowl (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2016)

Beautiful plump little bird, great photo Littleowl!


----------



## Carla (Nov 25, 2016)

Love the colors. I never saw one before--what climate are they from?


----------



## littleowl (Nov 27, 2016)

Robins are found all over Europe. They are permanent in England. Many spend winter here from other parts of Europe.The legend says. They flew past the Cross, and Jesus's blood stained there breasts. They are popular on Christmas cards.


----------



## Carla (Nov 27, 2016)

We have robins but they are different. Only red breasts, and most of them will migrate until warmer weather returns.


----------



## littleowl (Nov 27, 2016)

Where do you live Carla?


----------



## Carla (Nov 27, 2016)

I live in the NE US. (Pa.) Our robins don't look at all like that. There may be some that don't migrate but we rarely see them in winter, mainly because they eat worms and bugs, not available in the cold weather. They arrive sometimes early, and will eat berries off the hollies till the snow is gone. Springtime is their time--they will normally have to clutches.


----------

